# Sillica gel vs Oxygen absorbers for food storage



## 5.56 (Mar 7, 2012)

Are these the same thing? When I buy something it usually has a white packet about the size of a ravioli in it that has on it do not eat. I was wondering if this is the same thing that people put in their mylar or plastic bags to keep it from spoiling?


----------



## amym505 (Feb 10, 2012)

I don't know about sillica gel, but with oxygen absorbers you can use the size you need for the type of food and amount you are storing. Depending on the density of the food, example rice vs macaroni, you will need more oxygen absorbers for the macaroni than for the rice. If I am storing a gallon container of rice, I would use a 300cc absorber and if I am storing 25 pounds, I would use 2000 cc of absorbers.


----------



## C5GUY (Mar 22, 2012)

I store most of my food stuffs in 5 gal. food grade buckets with "O" ring seal lids. I use mylar sealable bags and at least one 2000cc oxygen absorber in each bag. I seal all but one corner up and then use our vacuum cleaner with the crevice tool to suck the remaining air from the bag and seal up the corner. I store grain, dried beans, rice, cornmeal and flour in this method. I use a piece of blue painter's tape to label and date each bucket and then stack them at least 5 high on top of each other. You will be amazed at how little room these take up in a closet or pantry.


----------



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

[youtube:at8y1mll]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YAbkJcMDehs[/youtube:at8y1mll]

There is a good idea for storing 5gal buckets out of sight and not losing any space!


----------



## C5GUY (Mar 22, 2012)

acidlittle said:


> There is a good idea for storing 5gal buckets out of sight and not losing any space!


This is one heck of a great idea!!! That is what I call maximizing your storage. ::clapping::


----------

